# F15 yamaha manual choke electric start



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I am thinking about putting my console back in my boat.. However the console just has the throttle and steering wheel. You have to choke and start the motor from the motor itself. What is the appropriate set up for the console?


----------

